# London Broil



## Julie (Mar 4, 2010)

It has been awhile since a recipe has been posted, I think it is time for another one. I found this recipe on the Internet and made it over the weekend. I served it with parsley potatoes, baked cheese topped spinach and Elderberry Wine. 
Here it is:
London Broil with Herb Butter
INGREDIENTS:
For the steak:
1 beef bouillon cube
3 tablespoons extra-virgin olive oil
1 tablespoon soy sauce 
1 tablespoon Worcestershire sauce 
2 tablespoons fresh lemon juice 
Kosher salt and freshly ground pepper	
1 top round London broil steak (about 2 pounds) 

For the herb butter:
4 tablespoons unsalted butter, softened
1 1/2 tablespoons chopped fresh chives
1 tablespoon chopped fresh parsley
1 tsp of dried tarragon
Kosher salt and freshly ground pepper
1 tablespoon fresh lemon juice

PREPARATIONS:
Dissolve the bouillon cube in 3/4 cup hot water in a bowl; set aside to cool. Whisk in 2 tbls olive oil, soy sauce, Worcestershire sauce, lemon juice, 1 tsp salt and 1/2 tsp pepper. Place the steak in a large plastic bag, pour in the marinade and seal, squeezing out the air. Refrigerate for at least 4 hours or up to 1 day. Prepare the herb butter: Mix ingredients for the butter. About 30 minutes before cooking, remove the meat from the bag (discard the marinade), dry it well and bring to room temperature. Heat cast iron skillet over high heat, about 2 minutes. Rub the steak with the remaining 1 tbls olive oil. Sprinkle 1 tbls salt over the surface of the pan; add the meat and set a heavy skillet on top to weigh it down. Sear for about 7 minutes; turn the steak, replace the weight & cook until temperature reads 135 degrees for medium-rare. Transfer the steak to a cutting board; brush with some of the herb butter, tent with foil and let rest for about 10 minutes. Thinly slice against the grain; top with more herb butter and drizzle with the pan juices.


----------



## ohbeary (Mar 23, 2010)

Julie m'dear, I have no idea where you got this, but it aint London and it aint English!, London Broil? I just don't think so.
Top round London broil steak! it aint steak by any means, Topside or Silverside, braising or slow roast joint's, soy sce, tarragon, lemon juice I don't think so,
Take a Beef Braising joint, brown/sear in a hot pan/casserole/Dutch oven, add large dice 1"min celery, carrot, onion and swede, 1/2 cover with brown stock, bring to boil, simmer for 10 mins cover with lid, place in oven @ 180C for 2hrs add 2" chunks of potato and return to oven for 30 mins, return to top of stove, remove joint to rest and thicken gravy any way you like, chinese roux, cornflour, Bisto whatever, serve with overcooked cabbage, oh yeah season as required but only salt and pepper, bay leaf at the start if you're posh or can steal it!.


----------



## Julie (Mar 23, 2010)

Ohbeary m'dear, 

You are quite right this is not a steak, if I want steak I eat steak. Now don't go knocking it until you try it, you never know you might like it.


----------



## Mud (Mar 23, 2010)

London broil is the name of the cut here in the states. Good luck finding anything labeled "braising joint" at most grocery stores. And real butchers are few and far between. 

As far as the ingredients are concerned...By your response they're not traditional English but that's no reason to dismiss the recipe. Julie's probably not English, either.


----------



## Green Mountains (Mar 23, 2010)

a little thing called "respect".


----------



## millwright01 (Mar 23, 2010)

That sounds real good. Am going to pick some up tomorrow and cook that for supper Friday. I think if I look hard enough i just might find a great wine to go with it. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## arcticsid (Mar 23, 2010)

Oh oh, we got Bear on a roll right off the bat. LOL We'll have to get Leanne on him right away, she'll righten him up! If anyone can handle him it'd be her.

And no body better mess with our Julie anyway, shes with us. She can do it or call it whatever she wants. So there!! LOL


Troy


----------



## Tom (Mar 23, 2010)

Julie,
I did London Broil a few months ago. I got the steak DRUNK on a Red Zinfandel. I drowned the poor thing for a few hours before sitting it on a HOT grill. It died a slow death and was very "tastey". Cooked to med/rare and was super!


----------



## arcticsid (Mar 23, 2010)

I am going to smoke a corned beef before to long. I was looking around on the internet and never realized that pastrami is smoked corned beef. Gonna be good. They had cbeef on sale here the last couple weeks for $1.69/lb. Ate it a few times the last couple weeks.

But what I meant to say is that while looking around i came across several recipes for using "london broil" to make corned beef with, and then they smoke it from there.

I have a good friend of mine whose son is just infatuated about his london broil. The kid eats eat at least twice a week. Cooked right it is a fantastic cut of meat.


----------



## Leanne (Mar 24, 2010)

Harry, They have Birmingham, Southampton and several other places with our city names. I don't think calling it London Broil is that much to worry about really. It sounds tasty though doesn't it?


----------



## arcticsid (Mar 24, 2010)

I once heard of a Fairbanksinshire Filet. Take a filet mignon, stuff it with garlic slivers, wrap it in bacon, sear it in hot oil, and finish it in the oven. use a thermometer to get it where you like. Serve this with a dijon butter sauce.

Yeah buddy. I searched all over the internet and counldn't find Fairbanksinshire anywhere associated with England. Must be a typo. LOL

I will post this sauce recipe here in a bit. it was a gift from a chef I worked for and the steak is real. It is actually from The Packing House Restaurant in Milwaukee USA. he gave me this recipe. it is on their menu and is known throughout Milawaukee. He(Danny Wiken), has one many awards for his "Garlic Stuffed Filet"

Yum Yum


----------



## ohbeary (Mar 24, 2010)

Oops, me an my big paws!, sorry folks I forget that US terminology can be interesting, and ours is just good ole confusing, cheers m'dears,H. xxx


----------



## arcticsid (Mar 24, 2010)

No prob Harry, we'll always keep a seat for you. Just be nice.


----------



## ohbeary (Apr 1, 2010)

er any chance of a slice or two of that fillet?


----------



## Lurker (Apr 1, 2010)

I was at a birthday party on Saturday. The cookies reminded me of mom's cookies. My cousin Patti said, yes, it is my mom's recipe so she E Mailed it to me. You are all welcome to try them. I love to dip them in my coffee. Wonderful stuff.

Hi Rich,
Yes this is the donut hole receipe, you can make both cookies from the same receipe.
you can also make half the receipe by using .
6 eggs make sure the eggs are room temperature
3/4 c sugar
3/4 oil
3 tsp vanilla
3 tsp baking powder
3 cups of flour
for the icing i use 10x sugar whatever you think you will need, 1 tsp vanilla & enough milk to make as thick or as thin as want
If you have any other questions feel free to call me. 
Love Patti


----------

